# [SOLVED] Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C



## kvliet (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,
My DVD-writer is not working with Windows 8 because windows 8 don't recognize the writer. Under windows 7 there is no problem at all.
Is there anybody who knows if there is a new driver for windows 8.
Regards,
Karel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

Hi and welcome to TSF try opening device manager and delete the device and reboot see if windows will reinstall How To Open Device Manager in Windows 8
if you cannot see it go to view at the top of the page and select to show hidden devices


----------



## kvliet (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

Thank you for answer. Unfortunately it doesn't work. After deleting the device (indeed, it was hidden) and reboot, windows does not see it anymore.
Whatever I try.
Maybe you have another suggestion?
Regards,
Karel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

Did you check it is not hidden again or used scan for hardware


----------



## kvliet (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

It is not hidden again and I have used the hardware scan. I have a multiboot on my computer with windows 7 and windows 8. Under windows 7 everything works perfect. I have also asked Samsung helpdesk. The advise was to perform an update of the firmware. This doesn't help either.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

That would have been my next suggestion what about removing the drive from the computer then booting shut down and reseat the drive and boot again


----------



## kvliet (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

I will try in a couple of days. I will keep you informed.
Greetings from the Netherlands.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

Cool no hurry here and Greetings from Scotland


----------



## kvliet (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

Hi,
The uninstall and install trick doesn't help. However, I found the solution. I plugged the sata-cable in another free channel on the motherboard and the problem is solved.
Thank you so much for your help and support.
It was good to have someone to talk to about my problems.
With regards,
Karel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Samsung CDDVDW SH-S223C*

Hey well done sometimes all you need is someone to bounce off of please mark this solved using the thread tools near the top of the page. Thank you


----------

